# concerning Dwarfes



## SACHMO (Jan 21, 2003)

When Smuag the dragon took over the lonely mountain from the dwarfes, where did the y then go? where did the live?
And were did the 13 dwarfes that went with bilbo and gandalf, to take back the mountain, were did they live?
Does any doby know?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 22, 2003)

Off the top of my head, I believe that the Dwarves of Erebor (The Lonely Mountain) had been living in the southern part of Eriador, west of the Misty Mountains- Dunland, maybe.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 22, 2003)

As to where the Dwarves went immediately after the Desolation of Smaug, I just remembered that Thror was the King Under The Mountain during the attack, so at least some of the Dwarves from Erebor must have gone to Khazad-Dum. Thror's death, and the subsequent wars between the Orcs and the Dwarves would have been about, what, 20 or 30 years after the Desolation of Smaug. Now that I'm actually thinking about the question, I might have to do a little bit of research in the morning...


----------



## Orodreth (Jan 22, 2003)

Blue Mountains perhaps?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 23, 2003)

What?! So they trekked all the way from one end of Middle-earth to another just because there was a greedy dragon living nearby? The Men that lived in Lake-town were pretty darn close to Erebor, but they didn't go anywhere! And Dwarves (not "dwarfes", please  ) were supposed to be hardy and resilient! 
No but I think they lived in Dale even while Smaug was tearing it up in the Lonely Mountain.


----------

